# electric dredge



## Gold Nut (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are plans for building an electric dredge? Something that can be run off a 12v battery.
Gold Nut


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 13, 2008)

Never seen any. I think if there were it would have to be tiny, since the power availible would be very limiting.
I could envision a sniping/small crevace type being possible somthing like a one inch.

Jim


----------



## butcher (Dec 13, 2008)

you can use the flow of river or gravity for dredge suction power


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 13, 2008)

Under Construction.


----------



## butcher (Dec 14, 2008)

why an electic battery operated ? are you trying to be real quite working someone elses claim? :lol:


----------



## Gold Nut (Dec 15, 2008)

Hehe...I wish being quiet was all it was! Where one of our club's claims is, we are not allowed to use any equipment with a gasoline powered engine. This is one of the claims that is producing a lot of gold. It is fine, but there is a good amount of it.
Gold Nut


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 15, 2008)

Some one used to make one. I saw a used one on ebay once.
Randy


----------



## qst42know (Dec 15, 2008)

You may want to run your idea past the governing body of your club before you put a lot of resources behind your idea. It may violate the spirit of the rule and they may shut you down.


----------



## Gold Nut (Dec 16, 2008)

I have already run this idea past them and they are all for it, but it has to be electric. 
Gold Nut


----------



## audragon (Dec 16, 2008)

check out the alaska gold forum under prospecting. Someone made an elec. dredge and has nice pitcures posted.

http://bb.bbboy.net/alaskagoldforum-viewforum?forum=2

I will try and find the thread for you.


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 16, 2008)

That was were I saw mentioned the one that sold on ebay.
On the Alaska forum.
Randy


----------



## Gold Nut (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks guys!! I went to the Alaska Gold Forum and found exactly what I was looking for! There were some great pics of the electric dredge. I can't wait to get started making one for myself.  
Gold Nut


----------



## audragon (Dec 16, 2008)

I could not find the thread with the photos. could you send me the link?

This link is what the folks on the alaska forum helped me find. It may have some more info for you.

http://bb.bbboy.net/thenew49ers-viewthread?forum=1&thread=390 


good luck on your project and take some pictures to share with us please.


----------



## Gold Nut (Dec 17, 2008)

What I have here is the same thing you have. The pictures that were there were worth a thousand words! I have been working on a prototype for a while, but couldn't quite get it to work right...now I see what I'm doing wrong. 
Thanks again for the help...this has made my Christmas!! :lol: 
Gold Nut




http://bb.bbboy.net/thenew49ers-viewthread?forum=1&thread=390


----------



## Gold Nut (Dec 17, 2008)

audragon, go to the link you have, and at the top it says "continue". Click on that and it will take you to the pictures.
Gold Nut


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 17, 2008)

The one I saw that sold on ebay once, was self contained. All one unit.
Had a rechargable battery. You could go deep with it as there were no hoses or wires.
About the size of a metal detector.
Randy


----------



## butcher (Dec 17, 2008)

Its cute, but I think I'd do better with pry bar shovel and sluice box.


----------



## Gold Nut (Dec 17, 2008)

There is an advantage to the pry bar and sluice...It's less you will have to pack in to where you are working! :lol:


----------



## audragon (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks!

I am glad this info helps you. I don't know how we got along without the net and forums for so many years.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Gold Nut (Dec 19, 2008)

audragon, I don't know how we ever got along with the net either!!
I hope everyone here and their families have a wonderful and safe Christmas!

Gold Nut


----------

